# Wangs (Jontain's) Work



## Jontain (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey all,

Just thought id share my gallery / library of work if any of you wanted to have a skim through.

W/\NG.
Jontain on deviantARThttp://www.deviantart.com/jontain

A huge amount of photography with some bits of digital work and mixed media thrown in. Alot of my bmx photography dominates the W/\NG website but this is only as its my latest uploaded stuff, for the wider range check out the devart profile.

Hope you all enjoy, 

Jontain / W/\NG / Jon


----------

